# EOD test E injections?



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

In a few weeks Im starting up tren A for the last 6 weeks of cycle.

Rather than pin my test 2x week, I thought I'd just add it to my tren shots:

200mg test E, 100mg Tren A EOD (2mls)

Total weekly average: 700mg test E, 350mg Tren E

Reasoning being it would take some of the complications out of having 2 different pinning strategies, and if you look at the pharmakenetics of Test E release, you're constantly riding that initial peak you get within 48 hours.

Comments?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 18, 2011)

sounds fine to me. when i mix short ester with long, i pin ed
.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 19, 2011)

Too much pinning IMO. But if you aint bothered with it and have enough spot sites to pin 2ml eod go for it.

 I like to pin long esters e4d.


----------



## GMO (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> In a few weeks Im starting up tren A for the last 6 weeks of cycle.
> 
> Rather than pin my test 2x week, I thought I'd just add it to my tren shots:
> 
> ...


 

Yes, this is fine.  You don't want to complicate it too much, so choose a pinning schedule that is easy to follow.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 19, 2011)

What about pinning the Tren Ace EOD and adding 1.5 - 2ccs of Test E with every OTHER Tren shot?  This is how I pinned my Test E/Cyp with the Mast Prop.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> What about pinning the Tren Ace EOD and adding 1.5 - 2ccs of Test E with every OTHER Tren shot? This is how I pinned my Test E/Cyp with the Mast Prop.


 
Yes this would be an alternative, but following the same EOD principle.

Between quads and delts I got plenty of places for 2mls EoD. My delts can handle 3mls of oil easy.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

seems good to me..go with it!  
oh tren how i hate and love you


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see it being an issue.  Have fun!


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 19, 2011)

Not a problem bro,do it to it!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been hitting Test E/EQ/Prop EOD. Working out fine.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the idea and if it simplifies things why not. I am soo glad to be off the tren it works so good but feels so shitty!!


----------



## BigBird (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I like the idea and if it simplifies things why not. I am soo glad to be off the tren it works so good but feels so shitty!!


 
lo, you'll be back on it...eventually.  We all will!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> lo, you'll be back on it...eventually.  We all will!



I know lol ive said this before lol!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

BigBird said:


> lo, you'll be back on it...eventually.  We all will!



I have a feeling you're right . .. this time I'm doing some pre-tren mental preparation


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I have a feeling you're right . .. this time I'm doing some pre-tren mental preparation



Bwahahahaa good idea! Im a fucken mental case on that shit. I once headbutted my own reflection for staring at me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> In a few weeks Im starting up tren A for the last 6 weeks of cycle.
> 
> Rather than pin my test 2x week, I thought I'd just add it to my tren shots:
> 
> ...


This is the most effective method for stable and high blood androgen levels with the enanthate.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very good idea.  That way you will be always feeling good from the Test.  Also why not add the Test you are pinning eod anyway because of the Tren.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This is the most effective method for stable and high blood androgen levels with the enanthate.



I learnt from the master


----------

